# Red and Green in tail?



## Potato! (1 November 2012)

Im taking my youngster hunting on Saturday to out opening meet. I have taken him on a hunt schooling day and he was good as gold apart from a few leaps and many bucks. Im going to put green in his tail as its his first time proper hunting I dont think he will kick and he showed no signs of it on the schooling day but is it worth putting read in his tail as well?

Also how long do I leave green in his tail as planning on taking him most Saturdays. I was thinking the first 4 or 5 times until he settles and gains experience. Is this right or do I only need to do it the first time?


----------



## jenbleep (1 November 2012)

Personally I would just use red as people would take more notice of that than green (well, you would think!)

If you both both colours in you may be mistaken for a Christmas tree! 

When I hunted Charisma I used red even though she was novice, as she has kicked horses before when cantering (she's OK if they brush past when she is stood still or on walk, but any faster than a trot and she gets a bit marey!)


----------



## posie_honey (1 November 2012)

ditto above - i use red as people take more notice of it 

actually i use red all the time as my mare is a mare - she likes her personal space - but is very well mannered with a large derrier - which people mistake as a battering ram to stop at  then she does (quite rightly) lift a leg - so i use it to make people think a bit more 

she also has a cracking "excitable buck" so it just warns peeps to give her space as the first few fields can be a bit explosive (that makes her sound less well mannered - but what i mean is buckle of rein ride - never puts foot wrong - just does excited buck )


----------



## monkeybum13 (1 November 2012)

I'm going to go against the grain and say that I get a better response with green in my mare's tail compared to people that use red. I use a green ribbon which is a bit more obvious than green tape


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (1 November 2012)

I used to hunt my ex racehorse in both - green because he was young and very green and red because he would lash out if you used him as a brake. It may have been excessive but it did mean that people kept out of our way!!

Do whatever you feel best.


----------



## arizonahoney (1 November 2012)

Forever_broke said:



			Also how long do I leave green in his tail as planning on taking him most Saturdays. I was thinking the first 4 or 5 times until he settles and gains experience. Is this right or do I only need to do it the first time?
		
Click to expand...

Keep it on until you feel he is predictable / mannerly on the field.


----------



## Polotash (1 November 2012)

Go for both. Then people will know he's a "baby kicker" i.e. unpredictable, rather than a real nasty kicker!


----------



## Sparkles (1 November 2012)

I'd personally stick with green. I don't like being thought of as owning/riding out a kicker, if it's not one. But then, it's a pet peeve of mine, having kickers out hunting.


----------



## JenHunt (1 November 2012)

I'd just put a green one in, at least until you know.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 November 2012)

Pet hate of mine having red ribbons in horses tails who don't kick, because kickers should be at the back of the field. Just put a Green in.


----------



## irishdraft (1 November 2012)

Also be aware that if your horse kicks and badly injures another rider/horse a red ribbon could be a liability issue, i always only use a green ribbon for a youngster.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (1 November 2012)

i would go with both for the first couple of days! i disagree with irish draft as by wearing a red ribbon or tape you are warning others to keep out of the way. if they fail to stay 3 feet from your horses bottom then it is their choice and risk. obvs try to keep your horse in a space if you can! i find colored electrical tape round top of tail better than a ribbon i do bands of about 1.5 to 2 inches so clearly visable. nothing worse than someone using your horses bottom as a braking system! enjoy your hunting.. once you have a few days under your belt you can decide on red or green which ever is more appropriate!


----------



## JenHunt (2 November 2012)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			i disagree with irish draft as by wearing a red ribbon or tape you are warning others to keep out of the way. if they fail to stay 3 feet from your horses bottom then it is their choice and risk.
		
Click to expand...

but you should not be putting others at risk when you know your horse is a kicker!!

yes people should always avoid using other horses as a brake, but you shouldn't be responsible for putting them in harms way when they fail. and be aware that sometime they've made every effort to stop and someone else has piled into the back of them, causing their horse to move forwards into yours. How would you feel if you were in that situation and the horse you've bumped through someone elses stopping issues, kicks out and injures your horse!! 

please keep kickers to the edge of the field at least, and preferably at the back.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (2 November 2012)

Green for sure, don't label your horse a kicker if it isn't one!  Green will also hopefully make followers on quads etc give your backend some respect!


----------



## cruzing (2 November 2012)

RunToEarth said:



			Pet hate of mine having red ribbons in horses tails who don't kick, because kickers should be at the back of the field. Just put a Green in.
		
Click to expand...

This. I thought that if you had a red ribbon in tail it was the riders responsibilty to make sure they stayed out of others way.


----------



## Potato! (3 November 2012)

Well I didn't need it In the end after spending all morning getting him ready and putting green in his tail he refused to load (which he has never done before) and getting away from my managed to pull off a shoe. i will have to try again another time.


----------



## Beany1800 (5 November 2012)

Also be aware that if your horse kicks and badly injures another rider/horse a red ribbon could be a liability issue, i always only use a green ribbon for a youngster. 

Can you explain this please - I have a young horse who kicks - I have a red ribbon in (often more than one) and I ride at the back of the field - how can I be liable if my horse kicks and hurts another horse/rider - surely I have done all I can to warn everyone?


----------



## sarah23 (5 November 2012)

When I went out Hunting the other week with my baby, The secretary told me to use Green and Yellow. Green for baby and yellow for first timer, she told me it was a lot better than red and green and people would give me room. I was not the only one with a yellow ribbon by the way.


----------



## Sparkles (5 November 2012)

I'm guessing because you're openly acknowledging/stating your horse is a kicker, by showing a red ribbon in it, as opposed to one just being green and may have a buck when going into canter or a bounce around [hence yellow or green ribbon].
I know people shouldn't go within kicking distance anyway as it's common sense, but, there are times out hunting where you do get crammed in and where it can be hard to keep your distance [trappy woody parts, etc]...hence why I'd never take a 'known' kicker out, or anything partial to lash out. Too much risk. It's a large group activity so to speak, so you cannot guarantee, you'll be able to have your 'own' space in every possibly scenario out.


----------



## irishdraft (6 November 2012)

Beany if you are staying at the back when you know your horse is a kicker then hopefully he/she will not get the opportunity to kick anyone, However in my experience it is only too common for people to put red ribbons in their horses tail and then ride in the field and expect everyone else to keep away, should you then cause an accident you have already admitted you know your animal is a kicker. A very experienced hunting friend of mine has always said this to me as she has known of a couple of incidents where this has happened. A former livery of mine had to have his horse put down in the hunting field due to it being kicked on the knee by a known kicker and only last season we had an incident where a horses shoulder blade was cracked by a kick. Personally Im not sure I would hunt on a known kicker but thats just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 November 2012)

My youngster will kick if someone runs up her butt. She's been to common ridings all summer and is fine 99% of the time but I keep her out to the side or near the back so as to keep her out of the way BUT I have still had people see cobby bum and try to use me as brakes   so how is that my responsibility if someone despite my best efforts does that and gets a sore one?

I didn't sue the person whose horse gave me a compound shin fracture at a common ride one year when her horse reversed about 12ft and lashed out after it felt jammed in going through a narrow street, I  didn't even dream of it.

I think its shameful that people Don't put red ribbons on known kickers, just means people like me get a sore one through no fault of my own. And even more so that people are telling folk NOT to put ribbons in, if your liable with one your just as liable without.


----------

